# CueDB — importing video



## JaikumarS (Nov 13, 2020)

Dear CueDB Users,


Is it mandatory for the composer to have the movie file(.mp4) on Dropbox or any other cloud services? Is there a possibility for me to upload directly from my local drive to the cuedb?
How to upload the full movie from my local drive to cueDB and then create cues based on the TimeCodes?

Thank you,
Jaikumar


----------



## JeffvR (Nov 13, 2020)

1. Yes. Imho a small downside as you have to upload it to dropbox, create a share link and paste the link in CueDB.
2. Not sure how to do this as I've never tried it


----------



## JaikumarS (Nov 13, 2020)

JeffvR said:


> 1. Yes. Imho a small downside as you have to upload it to dropbox, create a share link and paste the link in CueDB.
> 2. Not sure how to do this as I've never tried it



Thank you, Jeff! Same for the Audio as well?


----------



## Coldsound (Dec 2, 2021)

Hello,
I'm digging this post also. 
Did you find the solution ?
As I have the full movie on my dropbox and the link is working. But I can't manage to synchronise the different cues to start at the right Timecode. Even though I've already enter my 50 Cue Timecode. When I'm testing, I can upload a music and the full picture for a cue (to make a cue review) But I can't understand how it work to send the right link or to click on the right button to play the music at the right Timecode.
And I don't see the point to chop the video at the exact length and right timecode each time for each version (of the music or the picture edit).
Someone could help me ?


----------



## JaikumarS (Dec 5, 2021)

Coldsound said:


> Hello,
> I'm digging this post also.
> Did you find the solution ?
> As I have the full movie on my dropbox and the link is working. But I can't manage to synchronise the different cues to start at the right Timecode. Even though I've already enter my 50 Cue Timecode. When I'm testing, I can upload a music and the full picture for a cue (to make a cue review) But I can't understand how it work to send the right link or to click on the right button to play the music at the right Timecode.
> ...


Did you email the CueDB support team?


----------



## Coldsound (Dec 5, 2021)

JaikumarS said:


> Did you email the CueDB support team?


Yes, on Thursday earlier but I’m still waiting for their answer . So I thought why not give a shot at the vi-forum too. I’m pretty sure some members use cuedb and have probably figured it out …


----------



## Stefcien (Yesterday at 2:24 AM)

Coldsound said:


> Yes, on Thursday earlier but I’m still waiting for their answer . So I thought why not give a shot at the vi-forum too. I’m pretty sure some members use cuedb and have probably figured it out …


Hey Coldsound did you ever figure this out? Im having the same issue


----------

